# anyone have a clue what breed this is?



## slickooz (Mar 9, 2010)

any guess what this dog is? i had him about 3 years. when people ask i just say terrier mix haha






























the bottom 2 pics are when we first got him. he was very thin back when we got him


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

Looks like one of the cattle dog, herding breeds. Maybe some basenji...does he bark? and I can't see the tail very well.


----------



## slickooz (Mar 9, 2010)

herding dog? but he a small dog. less then 18 lbs


----------



## marsha=whitie (Dec 29, 2008)

his head makes me think of a min pin, so possibly a mix of that and someother terrier? He's a cutie.


----------



## slickooz (Mar 9, 2010)

thanks, i am very lucky my mom found this dog at rescue in the flea market. he was a stray in PA and the rescue went and saved him from a kill shelter in PA. 

has anyone done a DNA test to find out what breed the dog is? i might try this when i have spare 100.


----------



## spanielorbust (Jan 3, 2009)

Those very round eyes indicate to me he a little Chihuahua in there somewhere. There could be lots of variety behind him.

My sister once owned the offspring of a Teddy Roosevelt Rat Terrier sire and a Chihuahua x Poodle dam (etc) mix, (both those parents weren't pure either). She weighed 18 pounds and looked a ton like this guy. 

Minnie was solid black with only slightly smaller ears but the same face, eyes and muzzle, and the terrier fiesty temperament was a definite influence - great mouser but also she couldn't be pushed about (too often ready to spoil with even much larger dogs).

SOB


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

he looks to me like a min pin/basenji mix. He has a curled tail which would indicate basenji.


----------



## JLWillow (Jul 21, 2009)

I'd say a Chihuahua/Terrier mutt. The curled tail doesn't mean he has to be any kind of Spitz. Rat terriers and Chihuahuas can have curled tails too.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Hm. I guess you learn something new everyday. I didn't know chihuahuas had curly tails.


----------



## JLWillow (Jul 21, 2009)

Yuppers!










I'm trying to find a picture for you of a Rat Terrier with a curled tail, but their tails are usually docked so I can't find one.


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

IMO this guy looks very much like a basenji. I'd say basenji mix. 
Here's a few basenjis for comparison


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Could be a basenji/chihuahua mix! OH the possibilities!


----------



## slickooz (Mar 9, 2010)

basenji never seen this breed before, they look very similar to shibi inu? i think he might have some min pin. maybe his parents were mutts also.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Basenji's aren't particularly common dogs, so that could be why you haven't seen them. I'm not familiar with Shiba Inus though so I couldn't say how much alike they are. I always think of Akitas being their next of kin, but I could be wrong.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

I'm going with the Zebra assumption - if you hear hoofbeats, don't look for a zebra.

So, I guess a Chihuahua and GSD, altho the brown throws me. But GSD mixes can have upright ears and a curly tail !


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

I'm thinking it would be quite difficult for a GSD and a chihuahau to breed.. or is that wrong?


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

Shibas and Basenjis both have curly tails, IMO that's about all they have in common. Basenjis are quite rare and so are Shibas, so based on that your dog is probably a mix of a mix. 



DJEtzel said:


> I'm thinking it would be quite difficult for a GSD and a chihuahau to breed.. or is that wrong?


It would be impossible unless through artificial insemination, which I don't think anyone would pay for just to produce a GSD/chihuahua. Lol


----------



## K9 Wolf (Jan 31, 2010)

DJEtzel said:


> I'm thinking it would be quite difficult for a GSD and a chihuahau to breed.. or is that wrong?


It is possible with a male chihuahua and female GSD, if she's laying he wouldn't have a problem (I've seen it with a greyhound and chihuahua)

I think it's chihuahua mixed with either Basenji, maybe Shiba Inu or possibly even a Finnish spitz.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

K9 Wolf said:


> It is possible with a male chihuahua and female GSD, if she's laying he wouldn't have a problem (I've seen it with a greyhound and chihuahua)
> 
> I think it's chihuahua mixed with either Basenji, maybe Shiba Inu or possibly even a Finnish spitz.


That would make sense. And a female GSD wouldn't have a problem spitting out those babies.. whereas a female chihuahua would most certainly die. 

I have a question for any biology experts out there though.. in order for that dog to have a curly tail would both parents have to carry the gene? Or does it not work that way in dogs? Because that would rule out GSD because they don't have the gene for curly tails.  hmmm.


----------



## K9 Wolf (Jan 31, 2010)

It doesn't really matter, as long as one of it's parents carries the gene. Example -my mom has blue eyes and my dad has brown eyes- brown being a more dominant gene, my brother has recieved brown eyes- on the other hand I have green eyes which happens when the genes, um, how should I say "mix" (sorry I can't find a better word). So if the curly tail gene is dominant it'll show even if only one parent has that gene.

Sorry if it's not the best explaination, it's just a little difficult to translate thought into words on computer.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Ah, gotchaa.


----------



## K9 Wolf (Jan 31, 2010)

You know what, now that I've studied this pictures even more, I'm almost 100% that he is a Chihuahua mixed with a Finnish Spitz! Seriously, looks like a perfect combo of those breeds.


----------



## slickooz (Mar 9, 2010)

K9 Wolf said:


> You know what, now that I've studied this pictures even more, I'm almost 100% that he is a Chihuahua mixed with a Finnish Spitz! Seriously, looks like a perfect combo of those breeds.


yea he does look like a chihuahua and a finnish spitz. very interesting. i would never thought he was a chihuahua. he is about 14-18 lbs, those spitz looks over 25.


----------



## basenjichimomma (Jan 19, 2013)

Okay well I have a basenji-chi mix. His name is jack he is bloodline prove so he is what you can use for that theory. Mind you any basenji chi can be drastically different.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

Any Basenji (purebred) can be drastically different 

So is your basenji-chi mix quiet, yappy, or chortly  [Do the two breeds have anything in common?] 

Always so tickled to hear a chortle!


----------



## marsha=whitie (Dec 29, 2008)

This thread is almost 3 years old....


----------

